# Mosquitofish



## govertn (Feb 22, 2017)

Hello,

I am a biology student who is interested in doing research on the grazing behavior of MosquitoFish. I have 6 ten gallon tanks and was wondering how many fish can be put in each of the tanks (ie: can I put 8-10 fish in each tank)? I have seen, from my research, that they need a minimum of ten gallons, but it doesn't specify how many fish can comfortably be in a 10 gallon tank. Also, I was wondering how much each fish needs to be fed - in terms of grams (ie: 1 gram of flake food per fish) and if they can just be fed once a day? From all the research I have done, they seem like very hardy fish, which can survive in a lot of different environments.

Any additional information on this would be very helpful.

Thank you


----------

